
The TPP Is ‘Disastrous for Working Families’ and Central to the 2016 Campaign - walterbell
http://www.thenation.com/article/the-tpp-is-disastrous-for-working-families-and-central-to-the-2016-campaign/
======
quakeguy
Who would have thunk it? An agreement made by the rich for the rich is
unfavorable for the poor? /s

Sorry, can't keep my sarcasm here...

~~~
r00fus
Working families are now "poor"? - that's the crux of the problem... the TPP
signifies the demise of the middle class.

~~~
quakeguy
Compared to the upper 1% everybodys poor, even if you earn 100k a year, mind
you. Those numbers don't really matter, working class, middle class, upper
class all are in the same boat basically. Sorry for being delusional.

~~~
andrenth
Go tell that to someone in Venezuela. If you think everyone everyone is in the
same boat, you are indeed delusional.

And by the way, if you were born in the US, Western Europe or other developed
countries, you belong to the "1%" of the world.

~~~
xlm1717
The math doesn't add up. In the US alone there are 300M+ people. That would be
1% of 30B, many times more people than there currently are in the world.

